# Compact tractor combo?



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a hypothetical question at this point so please don't get off track. Feel free to ask the questions you need to answer my inquiry. All other aspects of this plan will be covered in other posts.

Let's say I have a plan worked out for a single machine route that incorporates approximately somewhere between a 50/50 to a 70/30 ratio of resi to commercial properties. Assume I have determined the length and time needed to cover this route can be handled by one compact 30-45 hp tractor. What do you think the best front/rear combo would be for a compact tractor? No salting with this unit at this point. Commercials would be small downtown businesses with small lots.

Some ideas:

Rear/3 point - pto = (R)
Front = (F)

1. Inverted blower (R) and Frame mount v -plow (F)
2. Inverted Blower (R) and Loader mount v - plow (F)
3. Back blade (R) and snowblower (F)
4. Sweeper broom (R) and sb (F)
5. Inverted sb (R) and frame or loader mount sweeper (F)

As you can see the snowblower is paramount to me. I initially thought the inverted would be the way to go much like many others have. But it seems that this is more of a strictly residential implement. #1 and 2 are basically the same with #1 being more reliable in my eyes and #2 allowing me to stack/push banks etc which is a capacity I may not need too much. I really like #3 but worry that 3 point down pressure or lack thereof would be an issue. I think I personally like # 4 more than 5 because blowing and brooming could be done in one pass. Thsi would be a good commercial combo. What do you guys think? If you were building a compact tractor for a commercial and residential route what would it have? Something I haven't thought of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 2 real nice inverted blower for sale that would fit your bill nicely


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would throw a protech compact push box hooked directly on the loader in the mix.....and blower on rear


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

KAGE System!!!!! Blower on the rear. Thats a win!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

what works well for us is a loader with a blade mounted in reverse (in other words the blade mould board is facing toward you. Its mounted on a quick attach frame so you can mount other implements such as a bucket if you need it. We have two eleven foot blades, one with sides and other with out. Another advantage is that you can apply downpressure and clean right down to the pavement. You can approach garage doors, light posts loading bays very close, pull back the snow and then with a rear mounted blower equipped also with the optional rotating drum blast the snow off to the sides. No piles reaching skyward over the winter.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i looked into a front mount blower and you have to run a mid mount PTO, thats not cheap as i found out so i scratched that idea.

A rear mount invertend or rear facing blower and a frame mounted v-plow on the front is ideal in my eyes. Trust me, you DO NOT WANT a loader mounted plow unless you have a big need for making tall piles. A loader mounted plow will make you VERY long and your turning radius will go from great to crap.


I will upload some pics of my tractor in a bit. I have a 4720 DEERE with a 8.5 foot hi-capacity box blade with a poly edge. It has very big wings on the sides so it can move alot of snow, most drives are a two pass gig then im done and its scrapped down perfect. 

No need for a broom, useless for resi and commercial in my eyes.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Triple L;1409926 said:


> I have 2 real nice inverted blower for sale that would fit your bill nicely


what type and size?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

inverted 58" so you can still do sidewalks as well


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i like my blowers fat and my girls skinny! 

i dont do any walks with it, im looking for a drive way blower. Do you think 65hp can run a 84" inverted?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

newhere;1410376 said:


> i like my blowers fat and my girls skinny!
> 
> i dont do any walks with it, im looking for a drive way blower. Do you think 65hp can run a 84" inverted?


Might not be able to go balls out but im sure it will get the job done.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think these setups would work good for mixing commercial & resi......


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

newhere;1410376 said:


> Do you think 65hp can run a 84" inverted?


Yes, you would be fine with that. Normand has three blowers that could all work on your 4720: E80inv, N74inv and N82inv. If you would like price quotes on any of them just send me an email.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Triple L:
Thanks for the offer. I'll keep it in mind. You may hear from me sometime in the future to see if you still have em. They sound just about right. They are Luck Now brand blowers right? How did they work for you?

Leolkfrm:
You like a push box over a v plow? Why? How bout a straight plow with wings?

Jacobs:
You have pics of this setup? I'm intrigued.

newhere:
Best advice yet, thanks! I was leaning towards the rear blower/frame plow combo initially and I think I should stick with it. I would love to see the pics you have of your set up. You're right about the loader in regards to turning radius. I now think the loader might get in the way more than it would help. And if I'm gonna do sweeping I think It should be done with one dedicated sweeping unit. And sweeping doesn't seem to have a real big place in a mostly resi route.

Snocrete:
Those are awesome set-ups. Expandable plow up front is a great idea and it could be done with or without the loader. I like it! Are those yours? Do you prefer the rear facing blower? BTW, no offense but what's up with the song in the vid?

Thanks for all the help so far folks! Please keep it coming.

Right now I'm leaning towards a frame plow/inverted blower combo? Any other experience with this combo or downfalls to it? I think for now I'll rule out the broom on this tractor. Which frame mount plow? V or box or straight blade with wings or expandable or Kage or what? Are they all compatible with a frame mount?


Thanks again!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Blowers are Lucknow thats correct, I have 2 of them, was in the same situation as you, did about 30% commercial work and 70% residential work with them, commerical was walkways and sidewalks ect. and residential was driveways but I still needed something to do the sidewalks so they were the ticket... Now Im completely out of the residential game and do strictly commerical so they just dont fit the bill for us anymore... 2 - 1 season old blowers for $4500 is a screaming deal!!!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Wislxer: I need to spend some time to figure how to upload pics to this site. Never dun it before. I also have a 7 foot reverse blade ( that was badly beat up) on a Case DX 40 and blower set. If someone could direct me to a site where it would explain what to do I would give it a try next week. Doing more welding today and Thurs and Fri = we got a storm coming in.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1410378 said:


> Might not be able to go balls out but im sure it will get the job done.


Not a problem, we had a 45 hp running a 72"


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Triple L;1410538 said:


> 2 - 1 season old blowers for $4500 is a screaming deal!!!


I'm not lying when I say these things would be perfect for me. What you're describing sounds like exactly the route I'm looking to run and these seem to be exactly the implements I'm looking for. But there is no way I could pursue this until late summer or early fall next year for a number of reasons. So I certainly can't expect you to sit on them till then. So if you still got em then, then you got em and if not....well you're right....I missed out on a hell of a deal.

BTW is that $4500 for both or each for $4500?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

$4500 for BOTH of them, $2250 each, come and pick them up before they're gone... That way you know your set to go instead of paying a huge premium for new ones next year and still not having a spear incase something brakes


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a good plow is very heavy for a 35hp compact....protech push box for compact is lighter than a skid box....a box lets you collect the snow in 1 pass and put it where you want it the first time...also allows you to pile like a bucket...they have an option for backdragging if you think you need it


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

leolkfrm;1411210 said:


> a good plow is very heavy for a 35hp compact....protech push box for compact is lighter than a skid box....t


Good point. What size would you recommend for this size tractor? 7ft? 8ft seems too big.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wislxer;1411744 said:


> Good point. What size would you recommend for this size tractor? 7ft? 8ft seems too big.


I would decide on the tractor first, check the loader specs then size accordingly...I would use a skid mount it keeps the weight in closer to the loader frame...ie the loader on my 35hp is rated for 600#s lift.....it will lift more but it puts a strain on the componants....hope it helps


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Deere 3720 is rated for 1500lbs, a 7' bobcat V blade is like a kids toy for it, could push a 8' pusher all day long


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

How about one of these? Anybody know em? Looks expensive!






http://www.grattex.com/snowplow_extensible_reversible


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

wislxer;1410510 said:


> Snocrete: Are those yours? Do you prefer the rear facing blower? BTW, no offense but what's up with the song in the vid?
> 
> Thanks again!


No. 
Depends on what your doing most with it i guess. 
Not sure about the song, not my vid


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

This is what we use JD 4720 rear mount B74" rad-tech/blizzard blower, the pusher is home made 7.6 fisher converted to push box. We also have a 8" JD pusher handles it fine.

I would say being in the 30 to 40 hp rang, anything 8' or over would be pushing it. Blower wise 74" I would say max. I had the 74inch on my 4120 last year it was a bit big I thought. Handled it but was rough on the tractor. Cant say much for a v-blade on a tractor, no experience using one that way. I would forget the broom idea, just me though. 

p.s. having the loader out front is nice if u get stuck.


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

having trouble posting the pic o well


----------

